# New, lighter Rohloff Speedhub?



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Did anything ever happen on that front? Any news?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Haven't heard anything except rumors that it's happening this year.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

i was in my LBS looking at a VanDessel print catalogue, and in there was mention of an 8-spd Rohloff drivetrain option for one of their bikes. but i just went to the VanDessel website and found nothing. FWIW.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 12, 2004)

Any word on the race version from Sea Otter?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

rs3o said:


> Any word on the race version from Sea Otter?


No news isn't really news, but the absence of anything new might mean we likely won't see a prototype at Interbike '08. Just a hunch.

Rohloff was showing off some pricy titanium cogs, though! 

Bikecop, Rohloff flat out stated they won't be doing anything other than 14 gears. Specifically, nothing with fewer gears. Van Dessel editing oversight, for sure.


----------

